
The New York Public Library’s release of 180,000 copyright-free images - callumlocke
http://qz.com/587894/the-most-fascinating-images-from-the-new-york-public-librarys-release-of-180000-copyright-free-materials/
======
callumlocke
All the high-res images are here:
[http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/](http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/)

And here's the same kind of thing from the British Library:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/britishlibrary/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/britishlibrary/)
(try searching "maps")

~~~
pavel_lishin
A random search led me to this in the British Library:
[http://access.bl.uk/item/pdf/lsidyv38630f87](http://access.bl.uk/item/pdf/lsidyv38630f87)

Really, uh, interesting how times have changed. (And I'm really curious what
the "Black Man" on Page 9 refers to.)

------
tholman
Some of these collections are really amazing -- These old clothing getups -
[http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/collections/collection-
of...](http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/collections/collection-of-the-
dresses-of-different-nations-antient-sic-and-modern#/?tab=about)

And the maps, wew, great stuff.

